# She Got Game: off to college they go...



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Will they dominate college basketball?

Just to name a few:

*Guards*​
1.*Jacki Gemelos [*USC*] (St. Mary's HS- Stockton, California)-  scored over 40pts 13 times as a senior. (Senior season averages were 37.9ppg, 6.8rpg, and 4.7apg)
2.*Brittainey Raven [*Texas*] (North Crowley HS- Fort Worth, Texas)- avg 24.3ppg in 4years on varsity. (Senior season averages were 27.2ppg & 5.2 apg)
3.*Dymond Simon [*Arizona State*] (St. Mary's HS- Phoenix, Arizona)- avg 22ppg in senior season
4.*Monica Wright [*Virginia*] (Forest Park HS- Woodbridge, Virginia)-  avg 21ppg, 9rpg and 6apg in senior season
5.*Jordan Murphree  [*Texas Tech*] (Brock HS- Weatherford, Texas)
6.*Epiphanny Prince [*Rutgers*] (Murry Bergtraum HS- New York, NY)-  avg 37.0ppg in senior season (Feb 1,2006 record 113pts in a single game) 
7.Allison Hightower [*LSU*] (Seguin HS- Arlington, Texas)
8.Ashley Houts [*Georgia*] (Dade County HS- Trenton, Georgia)
9.Cait McMahan [*Tennessee*] (Heritage HS- Maryville, TN)
10.Dee Dee Jernigan [*Rutgers*] (East Chicago Central HS- Springfield, MA)
11.Myia McCurdy [*Rutgers*] (Winton Woods HS- Cincinnati, OH)
12.Latara Darrett [*Baylor*] (IMG Academy- Bradenton, FL)
13.Nikitta Gartrell [*NC State*] (Mays HS- Atlanta, GA)  avg 25.0ppg on senior season
14.Adrian McGowen [*Texas A&M*] (Goodrich HS- Goodrich, TX) avg 39.0ppg in senior season
15.Ashley Barlow [*Notre Dame*] (Pike HS- Indianapolis, IN)
16.Ayla Brown [*Boston College*] (Noble & Greenough School- Dedham, MA) avg 22.1ppg in senior season

*Forwards*
1.*Tina Charles  [*UConn*] (Christ The King Regional HS- Middle Village, NY)- avg 21.9ppg in 3years on the varsity team. (Senior season averages were 26.5ppg, 14.8rpg, 3.5apg, 5.5spg and 5.2bpg)
2.*Amber Harris [*Xavier*] (North Central HS- Indianapolis, IN)- avg 16.8ppg, 9rpg and 4bpg in senior season
3.*Jessica Breland [*North Carolina*] (Bertie HS- Windsor, NC)
4.*Amanda Thompson [*Oklahoma*] (Whitney Young HS- Chicago, IL)-  avg 17.8ppg in senior season
5.*Bridgette Mitchell [*Duke*] (The Peddie School- Hightstown, NJ)
6.Morghan Medlock [*USC*] (Nathaniel Narbonne HS- Harbor City, CA)
7.Joy Cheek [*Duke*] (South Mecklenburg HS- Charlotte, NC)
8.Amber Norton [*Vanderbilt*] (Assumption HS- Louisville, KY)
9.Jasmine Stone [*Temple*] (King HS- Detroit, MI)
10.Arnika Brown [*Kentucky*] (Christian County Alt School- Hopkinsville, KY)- avg 18.5ppg in senior season
11.Aarika Hughes [*USC*] (Southridge HS- Beaverton, OR)
--im too lazy to continue on..more to come at a later date.

*Centers*
1.*Jayne Appel  [*Stanford*] (Carondelet HS- Concord, CA)- avg 26.0ppg in senior season
2.Selena Nwude [*Pittsburgh*] (Eleanor Roosevelt HS- Greenbelt, MD) avg 12.0ppg in senior season
3.Mekia Valentine [*Wake Forest*] (Greensboro Day School- Greensboro, NC)
4.Jasmine Duffy [*Georgia Tech*] (Jonesboro HS- Jonesboro, GA)
5.Andrea Walker [*Ohio State*] (West Allegheny SHS- Imperial, PA) avg 15.0ppg in senior season
6.Rashidat Junaid [*Rutgers*] (Camden Catholic- Cherry Hill, NJ)  avg 22.0ppg in senior season
7.Kaili McLaren [*UConn*] (Our Lady Good Counsel HS- Wheaton, MD)
8.Abi Olajuwon [*Oklahoma*] (Marlborough School- Los Angeles, CA)- avg 15ppg and 15rpg in senior season



*Class of 2006 Top Ten*  
1.Tina Charles F
2.Jayne Appel C
3.Brittainey Raven G
4.Jessica Breland F
5.Amber Harris F
6.Jackie Gemelos G
7.Epiphanny Prince G
8.Amanda Thompson F
9.Christy Marshall F
10.Delaquese Jernigan G
*of course rankings are just based on opinions and can differ from time to time.




Updates on these players and other players from the Class of 2006 [Freshmen] along with their respective teams at the end of the season...​

*EDIT* 3/7/07Ok, most of the ladies listed above didn't really "erupt" like some predicted, lol. Hell, they had some freshman who wasn't even on the radar who ended up outshining them. (i.e. Allyssa DeHann)

:cheer:*PVAMU!*:cheer:​


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Odds are, more than half of the girls listed here will end up playing in the WNBA..Some of which, will be stars...*Jacki Gemelos*(huge offensive threat), *Tina charles*(theres no doubt about this chick, she went to the same high school Sue bird and Chamique Holdsclaw went to..and she is a beast!..word on the street is that she'll end of being 10 times a better bball player than some of the superstars in the WNBA(2 of which include Bird and Mique)...And of course theres *Epiphanny Prince*...Damn, I can't wait till they mature as basketball players!!(Wnba)

But of course there will always be darkhorses and I'm certain that players out there are flying under the radar. Whether they emerge in college basketball or the WNBA...(some folks are late bloomers...they'll show up).

*Abi Olajuwon will probaly make a good role player in the WNBA. I compare her to a Shane Battier type of player.


----------



## ShotBlockParty (Aug 8, 2006)

oh man I can't wait to see what Epiphanny Prince becomes, I read about her in the paper when she scored her 113 points....that was insane


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

ShotBlockParty said:


> oh man I can't wait to see what Epiphanny Prince becomes, I read about her in the paper when she scored her 113 points....that was insane


Same here, but I wouldn't be surprised if she turns out to be an average player...BUT, her name sounds like royalty, lol. Maybe that has something to do with her future legacy in the WNBA...


----------



## ShotBlockParty (Aug 8, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> Same here, but I wouldn't be surprised if she turns out to be an average player...BUT, her name sounds like royalty, lol. Maybe that has something to do with her future legacy in the WNBA...


haha I sure hope so...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

...freakin' season needs to hurry up and get here, lol. This forum has always been "dead" (for obvious reasons)...but dayuumm...there has been no new exciting news about nothing [Womens basketball related].


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Five Freshmen To Watch*



> Five Freshmen To Watch
> 
> *Jayne Appel*, 6-foot-4 F/C, Stanford
> An assortment of top 25 schools had designs on Jayne Appel. Tennessee, Arizona State, UCLA, USC, Notre Dame, Duke, Cal, and UConn were all in the running for one of the premier post prospects in the country. The Pleasant Hill, Calif. native had an especially hard time narrowing down her choice after trying to synchronize decisions with fellow AAU teammate *Jacki Gemelos*. They had talked about going to the same school and when Gemelos verbally committed to UConn, she tried to rope in Appel as well. Gemelos, a 6-foot guard, made the biggest splash in the summer recruiting season by de-committing from UConn and signing with USC instead. But the USA Today First Team selection Gemelos will have to sit out the season with a torn ACL. Appel, however, will be the one to watch. A true center, she can score with either hand with her back to the basket, and can also hit the midrange jumper. Appel will be a perfect fit for this team, drawing comparisons to one of her new teammates in current Stanford star Brooke Smith. This past summer, Appel also helped the USA Basketball U18 Women's National Team to a gold medal at the FIBA Americas U18 Championship. In the gold medal game against Canada, Appel posted nine points, 12 rebounds and two blocks in just 22 minutes. With her ability to bury an open three and comfort handling the ball on the break, Appel's great hands will allow her to catch anything Stanford dishes her way.
> ...


http://www.cstv.com/sports/w-baskbl/stories/103106aae.html


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Selby to Duke; Manning has Five



> Shay Selby of Geneva, Ohio, the highest ranked point guard in the 2008 class, became the second player in the HoopGurlz National Hot 25 to commit, verbaling on Sunday to Duke.


Reloading for another title run!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Tina Charles- 18pts, 17rebs, 5blks

Freshman pulls down 17 boards for UConn 

damn


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*A few days ago*
Epiphany Prince (Rutgers)- 14pts, 4stl, 4ast, 5rebs
-- -- --
Ashley Houts (Georgia)- 18pts, 5stl, 7ast, 4rebs
No. 14 Rutgers lost to Georgia, 69-78.
-----------------------------------------------------

6-foot-9 Allyssa DeHaan- Freshman carries No. 17 Michigan State to opening win


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

-Will be updated at the end of the season...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Updates coming soon...its time 2 get this thread into full swing!!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

> Freshman Bridgette Mitchell scored a season-high 20 points and had 10 rebounds Thursday night to lead top-ranked Duke past Boston College 73-52, keeping the Blue Devils as the nation's only unbeaten team.


http://msn.foxsports.com/wcbk/story/6476674


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

DAMNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!! She's number 2 on list at the top^^



> Jayne Appel had a season-high 28 points to go with 17 rebounds, and ninth-ranked Stanford put away Oregon State in the second half for a 70-55 win Thursday night.


http://msn.foxsports.com/wcbk/story/6478150


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*a few NOTEable Season stats*  

Amber Holt 17.5ppg, 6.2rpg, 2.1apg

Tina Charles 11.7ppg, 8.5rpg

Jayne Appel 12.3ppg, 6.3rbg 

Amber Harris 16.5ppg, 8.4rpg, 4.00bpg (no.3 in blks)

Epiphanny Prince 13.7ppg, 4.5rpg, 3.1apg 

Christy Marshall 8.0ppg, 3.2rpg

Gaati Werema- 15.8ppg, 10.0rpg

Dymond Simon 9.4ppg

Jordan Murphree 9.1ppg, 3.3rpg, 3.1apg

Shavonne Smith- 14.4ppg, 3.0rpg, 2.7apg

Allyssa DeHaan 11.8ppg, 7.6rpg, 4.35BPG (no.2 in blks)

Candice Thomas- 9.2ppg, 2.2rpg, 2.9apg

Ashley Houts 9.0ppg, 2.8rpg, 3.7apg


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

> EUGENE, Ore. (AP) - *Jayne Appel is getting better as she gets more experience with No. 9 Stanford.
> 
> The freshman center had 18 points and 11 rebounds*, Candice Wiggins scored 17 points and the Cardinal beat Oregon 74-56 Saturday.
> 
> ...


http://msn.foxsports.com/wcbk/story/6482090


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Mark my words, Epiphany Prince is the future of the WNBA. Imagine her and Abi Olajuwon on the same team, that would be a nightmare for anybody.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

--just a few from yesterday & Sunday--

Allyssa Dehaan- 25pts, 8reb, 5blk

Gaati Werema- 17pts, 15reb, 2blk

Twila Stokes- 13pts, 12reb

Christy Marshall- 12pts, 6reb

Ayla Brown- 7pts, 13reb, 4ast

Mickel Picco- 25pts, 8reb, 4stl

Monica Wright- 15pts, 11reb


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Ya'll better check out Tina Charles from UConn last night...30+ points, ain't nutin' nice...

And, Abi Olajuwan will have to slim down a bit before she is even a difference maker on the Lady Sooners. I can't wait to see her in the regular rotation, but those heavy set gals make me nervous. I just keep remembering our Lady at Arizona...that was too sad.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Ya'll better check out Tina Charles from UConn last night...30+ points, ain't nutin' nice...
> 
> And, Abi Olajuwan will have to slim down a bit before she is even a difference maker on the Lady Sooners. I can't wait to see her in the regular rotation, but those heavy set gals make me nervous. I just keep remembering our Lady at Arizona...that was too sad.





> TAMPA, Fla. (AP) - Tina Charles' teammates sensed the Connecticut freshman was poised to have a breakout performance against South Florida.
> 
> "She was really focused during warmups, and you can look in her eyes and tell when Tina is going to dominate on both ends of the court," Huskies forward Charde Houston said after *Charles scored a UConn freshman-record 34 points to pace an 81-67 victory Tuesday night.*
> 
> ...


yep

http://msn.foxsports.com/wcbk/story/6489668


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

----------
Gaati Werema of *Prairie View A&M University* named SWAC freshman of the year. 
15.5ppg, 10.2rpg, 1.28blk

*also named to All Conference 1st team

----------
Ta'Wuana Cook of *North Carolina A&T *named MEAC freshman of the year.
14.5ppg, 4.28ast
-----------
Brittney Williams of *Lamar University* named as the Southland Conference freshman of the year.
14.4ppg, 7.9ppg



more coming soon


----------

